# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Slow Forum and Attachments problem

## Marcol

I seem to be having problems attaching files at the moment.

Could someone see if they can open the files in Posts #13 and #14 in this thread
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...html?p=3394331

----------


## Kyle123

I can't...

----------


## arlu1201

Marcol,

Its not Sunday in India, but we did face a server outage about 1.5 hrs ago.  I have forwarded your issue to the tech team and they will get it resolved.

----------


## TMS

The service was completely unavailable to me for a while ... following slow response times and attempts to double post.

----------


## Fotis1991

> The service was completely unavailable to me for a while ... following slow response times and attempts to double post.



+1 to this.

----------


## arlu1201

Marcol,

Can you please try removing those 2 attachments and uploading again?  I am able to open attachments from other threads except for the one you provided.  Its possible you were uploading it at the time the server was acting up.

----------


## Marcol

Seems back to normal now. I've replaced the attachment in Post#14.

The thread is a bit of a mess though!

----------


## arlu1201

I cleant it up a bit.  :Smilie:

----------


## Marcol

Okay, thanks.

----------

